
Amazon Won’t Ask Prospective Hires for Salary History Anymore - minimaxir
https://www.buzzfeed.com/carolineodonovan/amazon-wont-ask-prospective-hires-for-salary-history-anymore
======
iamdave
Hey this is great. Will they then advertise (at bare minimum) a salary _range_
that has been budgeted for the role for applicants to decide if it's worth
their time interviewing for, or can we expect a continuation of the "DOE"
nonsense?

